

Petition to Declassify Discoveries by NSA Mathematicians - pav3l
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/implement-policy-declassifying-discoveries-nsa-mathematicians/GzVLM4J8

======
pav3l
I had know idea this has been an issue anyone cared about. Is there some back
story that would explain this petition?

